# golfers wife needs help - waterproof bag?



## idonotplay (Sep 16, 2006)

My husband is a big golfer. I know very little about available products. He would like a waterproof stand bag for his birthday. We have both been searching online for days and can not seem to find anything. THe golf retailers have not been super helpful either.

Does such a thing exist? :dunno: I see plenty of water repellant bags, but we're looking for water proof. He does have one of those waterproof bag cover things which he uses. I'm wondering if maybe there just isn't a market for a waterproof bag since the covers and little umbrellas work so well?  

Your help is GREATLY appreciated.

Thanks!!


----------



## fitz-uk (Apr 28, 2006)

I had the same conversation when I bought my last bag. I phoned one of the larger retailers in the uk and basically it comes down to it that it doesnt really exist. 

Some will have water proof pockets, and the bags are repellant up to a certain amount. 

Basically it will come down to what bag he likes the look of, and make sure he has the hood in the bag so that he can pop the cover on if it rains.

The last bag I bought was a mizuno twister II and so far it has been great.


----------



## jaffacake (Sep 20, 2006)

*Get It Here*

THIS PLACE HAS EVERYTHING YOU WILL NEED AND IF BY SLIM CHANCE THEY DON'T HAVE THEY WILL TELL YOU WHERE TO GET IT

Golfguy.co.uk - Golfing gear at great prices

HOPE THIS HELPED YOU


----------

